# Hello!



## summnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Posting my introduction so I can post elsewhere in the forum


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey! New Oklahoma person! I'm in NW Arkansas, and you have another breeder in OK, plus two in KS! WE HAVE YOU SURROUNDED by which I mean, welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

